# The Ultimate Red Lip



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Ladies!


  	What are your favourite lipsticks or glosses to get you that super sexy, sultry red lip?

  	I've been a "I don't wear color on my lips" chick for a looooong time.  I just thought it always looked really strange and too bright on me.  Then one day, I tried "If It's Pink..." lipglass from MAC's Alice + Olivia collection... oh my stars.  Now, I'm all about color on my lips.


  	So far I've only tried MAC lip products, so here are my fave reds:

  	Eden Rouge lip mattene - Posh Paradise collection
  	Driven by Love Pro - Longwear Lipglass 


  	(For reference, I'm an NW 45 and up!)


  	List your faves!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 1, 2011)

Russian Red
  	Ladybug
  	So Chaud paired and blended with Redd liner gives an amazing orangey red

  	Lime Crime also makes two amazing reds called Retrofuturist and Glamour 101.  I reccomend all the Lime Crime Lipsticks actually.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

Just an FYI to anyone who didn't see the other thread (like me lol), there are 4 page of Red Lip goodness right here: http://www.specktra.net/t/162699/whats-your-fave-red-lipstick-for-woc


----------



## afulton (Nov 12, 2011)

For me:
  	Chanel Dragon
  	MAC Runway Red


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, most of mine are limited MAC shades.  So, here are a couple of alternative shades that I can't live without.  I love Beaute's Masochist over Josie Maran's Foxtrot for a quick red lip.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 12, 2011)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Okay, most of mine are limited MAC shades. So, here are a couple of alternative shades that I can't live without. I love Beaute's Masochist over Josie Maran's Foxtrot for a quick red lip.




  	Cool! I've never heard of those brands. Do you have a pic of you wearing this combo?


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 12, 2011)

afulton said:


> For me:
> Chanel Dragon
> MAC Runway Red



 	I was so lusting after Dragon after seeing pics online, but after swatching it, the gorgeous, bright, red-blueness was totally lost on my skintone. It just looked like a dark red color.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't wear red too often. Don't know why because I think it's really pretty with a neutral eye and winged out liner. I love MAC's Runaway Red and I have an old MAC lipglass called Relay Race that I really like.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have a picture wearing them.  But, check out Pixiwoo on YouTube.  Sam wore Masochist in a couple of videos.  It looks stunning on her


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 19, 2011)

I love Burberry Brick Red and Chanel L'Fascinate


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't wear red lipstick very often because I simply don't go anywhere where it would be 'appropriate' (wearing red lips to the supermarket would feel a bit OTT to me).  However, I now have a new favourite red lipstick that I feel is much more wearable - Chanel's Rouge Allure in Famous.  Applied lightly, it's a wear anywhere pinky red with a touch of sparkle


----------



## makeba (Nov 20, 2011)

I love red lipstick. I recently picked up MAC Red and its super gorgeous. @ ROCKIN red lips can be fun. Revlon makes a very nice everyday red called True Red and Wine is Everything and they are soo chic. A glossy red lip is not good for me in the day or really period. I love a matte red lip or a satin red lip.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh I know red lips can be fun.  I just don't get to go anywhere fun as I'm a full time carer to someone who can't handle social situations and even needs a lot of coaxing to leave the house..  I am very pale skinned, too, and while I would love to be able to rock the 'pin-up' look, I totally lack the confidence (plus I'm in my mid 40s now).


----------

